# 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich hab in unserem örtlichen Käseblatt mal die Bekanntschaftsanzeigen durchforstet. Bin dann auf eine kurze Anzeige mit 0175-Nummer gestoßen. Bitte nur SMS schicken
stand auch dabei.

Hab mir überlegt welches "süße 26-jährige" Mädel hats nötig in einer kleinen Stadtzeitung eine Anzeige aufzugeben?! Hab dann interessehalber hingeschrieben. Gleich daraufhin kam eine SMS zurück, dass jede SMS 1,99 kostet, die Nummer 84003 und eine Internetadresse mit den AGB (www.lns-agb.de). Muss zugeben, hatte keine Ahnung von diesen Premium-SMS-Diensten.

Gleich danach kam die nächste SMS, wo sich die Kleine "unglaublich" darüber freute, dass ich mich gemeldet habe, und wollte zusätzlich auch ne weitere SMS-Antwort von mir provozieren.

Ich hab mich natürlich nicht gemeldet!

Ich hätte dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen.
1.Hab gelesen, dass es SMS gibt die sogar etwas kosten wenn man sie empfängt. Wird das sofort abgebucht, oder kommt die Rechnung erst später? Bzw ich hab ein PrePaid-Handy, und nach meiner Kostenabfrage, hat sich mein Guthaben nicht verändert.

2.Kostet nur speziell diese 84003-Nummer 1,99? Oder kostet auch die Handynummer aus der Zeitung dann automatisch 1,99, nach einem weiterem Anruf? Will ich nur mal für die Zukunft wissen. Denn es steht außer Frage, dass die Person dahinter nicht real ist.

MfG


----------



## Marco (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hätte dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen.
> 1.Hab gelesen, dass es SMS gibt die sogar etwas kosten wenn man sie empfängt. Wird das sofort abgebucht, oder kommt die Rechnung erst später? Bzw ich hab ein PrePaid-Handy, und nach meiner Kostenabfrage, hat sich mein Guthaben nicht verändert.



Das gibt es. Aber nur Imho wenn die Premium-SMS aus Österreich kommt. Das sollte bei der Premiumnummer hier nicht der Fall sein. Stattdessen ist hier mal wieder [email protected] ein alter Bekannter im Spiel.



> 2.Kostet nur speziell diese 84003-Nummer 1,99? Oder kostet auch die Handynummer aus der Zeitung dann automatisch 1,99, nach einem weiterem Anruf? Will ich nur mal für die Zukunft wissen. Denn es steht außer Frage, dass die Person dahinter nicht real ist.



Die Handynummer kostet auch - den normalen SMS-Preis.

HtH

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Was soll ich tun*

84003-was ein scheiß
habe über eine kontaktanzeige auf eine für mich normale 0174...nr geantwortet und bekomme nun sms unter 84003. 
was kann ich nun tun um dies schnellstmöglich zu unterbinden, und was kann mir im schlimmsten fall passieren?
es wurde hier bereits darüber geschrieben. ich konnte allerdings wenig hilfreiches entdecken. muß man nun für ankommende sms bereits bezahlen? (österreich)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

nabend...

also offensichtlich bin ich auch nen bissi dumm und auf die gleiche sache reingefallen.

es fing mit einer normalen e-mail unter benennung meines vornamens und einer einladung an. so in der art: mensch, wie gehts, lang nichts mehr von dir gehört und ich würd gern wieder mit dir in kontakt treten... bin bei "sweet-meeting" angemeldet.
ich habe mich dort natürlich nicht angemeldet, da es ja kostenpflichtig werden könnte. also hab ichs natürlich sein lassen! klar!
vor zwei tagen hab ich nun wieder ne mail bekommen mit ner rießigen entschuldigung, dass sie sich schon lang nicht mehr gemeldet hätte und auch der meinung ist, dass der vorschlag mit "sweet-meeting" nicht so toll war. sie hat halt immernoch interesse daran, wieder einen (angeblichen) alten kontakt aufleben zu lassen und bat mich darum, ihr erstmal nur eine sms zu senden. sie gab mir auch ihre nr. 0174/8492764 und bat mich noch darum keinen mist damit zu machen.
naja, hab dann erstmal im i-net geschaut unter der vorwahl und als ergebnis kam raus, dass es eine ganz normale d2-nummer ist.
ich dachte mir... naja, warum nit, antwortest ihr halt mal... und dann kams auch schon...
"Willkommen beim SMS-Mehrwertdienst der SECE Ltd! Es entstehen Kosten von 1,99 EUR/SMS zzgl. T-Mobile Transportleistung (0,12 EUR/SMS)."
Dann hab ich sofort bei t-mobile angerufen und Drittanbieter (auch Mehrwertdienste) sperren lassen.
Dumm ist nur, dass die nr. 84003 nicht auf deren index steht.

und nu??? naja, im zweifelsfall klagen, wenns probs geben wird! mal schauen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dumm ist nur, dass die nr. 84003 nicht auf deren index steht.



Doch.
Premium SMS


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

So, ich habe mich der Sache nochmals angenommen und erneut bei T-Mobile angerufen, da ich eine weiter SMS erhalten habe.
T-Mobile hat mir versichert, dass eingehende SMS nicht kostenpflichtig werden. Das hoffe ich auch erstmal. Ich werde jetzt allerdings meine laufenden Gebühren im Auge behalten. 

In einem anderen Forum habe ich dazu eine Firma herausgefunden. allerding stammt dieser Eintrag aus dem Jahr 2006 und ich weiss nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist. Trotzdem für alle zu Kenntnis, für den Fall der Fälle:
84003

Carmunity.com GmbH 
Mary-Astell-Str. 2 
28359 Bremen 
Tel: 0421-626520-0 
Mail: [email protected]

Diese Firma wurde halt seinerzeit mit der 84003 in Verbindung gebracht.

Ich halte es erstmal so, dass da ja eingehende SMS nichts kosten, auf keinen Fall zu antworten. mal sehen, wer den längeren atem hat, denn die müssen ja zahlen für jede SMS, die sie mir senden oder halt wenigstens die monatlichen Gebühren für die Flatrate.  Alles was kommt werde ich mir auf dem PC als Beweis speichern, sollte es mal zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung wegen Schadensersatz oder evtl. auch wegen Nötigung kommen.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Doch.
> Premium SMS




Doch?? woher weisst du das?? ich habe erst vor ca. 40 minuten mit T-Mobile telefoniert, die Drittanbieter sperren lassen und ca. 5 Minuten später kam die 2. SMS von 84003.

T-Mobile sagt, dass auch die Nr. 85050 nicht auf deren Liste aufgelistet ist.

Gruß hupi.p!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> T-Mobile sagt, dass auch die Nr. 85050 nicht auf deren Liste aufgelistet ist.


Die  85050 liefert kein Ergebnis.
Einfach die 5-stellige Zahl hier Premium SMS eingeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Weiss jemand, ob nun einghende SMS von der 84003 kosten oder nicht?? 

T-Mobile sagt zwar nein, aber stimmt dies auch?? Denn T-Mobile weiss ja nicht, ob ich nicht doch einen entsprechenden Vertrag geschlossen habe.

Was ein mist!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Ich habe bei der Firma angerufen und meine Handynummer sperren lassen.
Mal schaun on es etwas gebracht hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!? 01748492764*

Hallo auch bei mir hat sie sich gemeldet die wuste woher ich komme und wie alt ich sei 
so ein mißt werden sie dadrauf geschult wie mann abzocken kann 

Hier ist ihr letzter Text 


Hi !!!!!!! - ich bins nochmal, die Kirstin (Spitzname Kira)
Du, ich hab jetzt echt ein total schlechtes Gewissen.
Ich wollte Dich doch unbedingt kennenlernen und dachte, daß die Flirtbörse bei der ich Mitglied bin, eigentlich eine ganz gute Möglichkeit bietet....sweet-meeting bin ich, hast Du die Mail noch bekommen?
Nachdem ich Dir diese Info geschickt hatte, hat sich nämlich mein PC total verabschiedet.
Fetzen hat mir eine gute Bekannte noch auf die neue Festplatte rüberkopieren können, aber bei Weitem nicht alles.......
Mist! Jetzt war ich schon auf der Suche, ob ich Dich eventuell bei sweet-meeting finden kann, aber nichts zu machen, leider *schnief
Ich finde Dich leider nicht. Vielleicht war die Idee von mir ja auch doch nicht so gut, wie ich dachte....?????
Sag mal, Du hast doch sicher auch ein Handy oder? .......vielleicht erstmal smsen und auf nen Kaffee verabreden oder so? Also meine Nummer ist die 01748492764 (aber bitte keinen Mist damit machen, ja?) schreibst vielleicht Deinen Namen mit dazu, damit ich auch weiß, daß Du es bist????
Meldest Dich? Ich hoffe, bist nicht sauer?
Liebe Grüße
Kirstin
PS: Sei bitte nicht bös, wenn ich mal nicht gleich antworten kann. Auf der Arbeit muß ich leider meistens das Handy ausmachen.


----------



## EinBesucher (18 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Hallo,

Bei mir ist eine E-mail mit EXACT dem selben Text ins Fach geflattert.

Absender: KISCHA66  Über Maildienst von Yahoo.

mein tipp : gleich als Junk markieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls eine Mail mit gleichem Inhalt erhalten.

Absender: kischa66 über Mailadi von Yahoo.

Tipp --> sofort löschen, keine Antwort!

Woher wissen die meinen Vornamen?


ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

kischa66,

weiß den vornamen und den ort und sogar noch details und ist ein robot oder so.

hat mich mit verschiedenen texten schon 3mal angemailt


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2008)

*doofe Kischa66*

Hi Leute.Kann mich dem nur anschliessen.Habe genau das gleiche erlebt.Die is echt ma hartneckig die scheisse (grins).Wie gesagt am besten gleich in de Tonne kloppen.

mfg xxx


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Den hatte ich gestern im Postfach,tja zu spät.hab leider schon geantwortet.
Hoffe, das ich jetzt nicht zugemüllt werde....ab in juke damit..

Von: *** (*****@yahoo.de) 
Hi,
sag mal, beim aufräumen meines Adressbuches im PC bin ich über Deine Mailadresse gestolpert. Nun grüble ich seit einigen Tagen woher ich die habe und wer Du wohl bist. 
Kann es denn irgendwie sein, daß wir mal über ne Partnersuche oder so Kontakt hatten? Ich hab da irgendwie noch den Namen .... im Kopf. Bist Du aus Gan.......???
Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, suchst Du noch?
Liebe Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Mahlzeit,
gleicher Text auch bei mir. Die Antwort ist leider raus, mal sehen wie weit die das Spiel treiben. Interessant wäre für mich, woher die Detailkenntnisse Kommen, da das Ganze über eine Aliasadresse (von mir) lief, in der weder Klarname noch Wohnort rausgegangen (also ist nicht für Foren oder Ähnliches genutzt) sind
MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Nachtrag,
googelt mal nach kischa66, und viel spass
MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Habe den Scheiß auch bekommen, mit Namen und Stadt,....woher kommen die Daten?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

ich habe die selbe Mail bekommen habe aber noch nicht darauf geantwortet wusste es doch das da wa nicht stimmt


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Hallo,

das mit den Abzockern nervt nur noch, neuer Absender mit gleicher Telefonnummer 0174/8492764



> Jetzt heißt sie Julia mit gmx mail [email protected]
> 
> Falls Du einfach mal Lust auf nen gemeinsamen Kaffee hast, schick mir am besten einfach ne SMS, denn es sieht so aus als ob ich die nächsten Tage und Wochen viel unterwegs sein werde. Irgendwie geht bei uns in der Firma die Grippe um und einige Fahrer fallen aus - ja Katastrophe irgendwie, aber ich bin sicher, für unser Date würde sich irgendwie Zeit finden
> Was dann wirklich draus wird, das wird sich ja zeigen. Liebe, Freundschaft oder jeder denkt, naja, wenigstens der Kaffee hat geschmeckt *lach.....das werden wir ja dann sehen oder?
> ...



Wie kann man denen das Handwerk legen?

Gruß


----------



## Schiwi (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Moin alle,

sowas ist wirklich nervig, von überall bekommt man diese scheiß emails
jetzt heisst sie angeblich Sarah Martens ([email protected])

Doch da muss man sofort stutzig werden, *KEINE!!!* vernünftige Frau 
würde gleich beim ersten Kontakt ihre Handynummer preisgeben! 



> hm, schon komisch,daß mir auf meine Konzakt-Anzeige jemand einfach ne Mail-Adresse schickt und dabei steht "schreib den mal an, er ist solo und paßt sicher gut zu Dir".
> Aber naja, warum nicht?
> Also, schreib ich nun einfach mal an die Mail-Adresse.........
> Sorry, jetzt weiß ich natürlich noch absolut nichts von Dir - natürlich auch nicht was Dich interessieren könnte....Ich machs einfach mal kurz und bündig:
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

Hallo,

ich habe soeben auch eine SMS von 84003 erhalten.

Dank meines freundlichen Telefonanbieters habe ich meine Nr. bei Carmunity sofort sperren lassen. 

Jetzt meine Frage habt Ihr schonwieder etwas davon gehört?
Kommen bei euch trotz Sperrung neue SMS?

Vielen Dank für die Auskünfte 

Enrico (den Ihr auch schon bei Opendownload geholfen habt .. TOP ... weiter so)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*

für alle die von 84003 angeschrieben werden,hier ein kleiner link wo ihr eure nummer direkt bei carmunity sperren lassen könnt.
carmunity &middot mobile communications · Verbraucher Service Center


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: 84003 - Noch eine Abzocke!?*



Marco schrieb:


> Das gibt es. Aber nur Imho wenn die Premium-SMS aus Österreich kommt.



Das gibt sehr wohl auch in Deutschland, in der Schweiz und sonst überall.


----------



## Newcommer (24 September 2015)

Hallo,

auch ich habe meine Erfahrung mit sweetmeeting gemacht...

Im Endeffekt halte ich es für eine Abzocke

Mein Eindruck war dass ich von verschiedenen "Bild"-Damen Nachrichten bekam, die letztendlich auf den selben Inhalt schliessen liessen
• keine direkte Kontaktaufnahme
• nur übers Forum
• erst mal so und "hier" besser kennen lernen
• weil sie angeblich schlechte Erfahrungen in anderen Foren gemacht haben

Jede Antwort kostet nachdem die FreeCoins weg sind bezahlt "Mann"

Auf die Hinweise auf dieses Vorgehen beim Support kam keine konstruktive Antwort

wie gesagt - wieder ein Forum bei dem man nur unser Bestes will - unser Geld....

Ich habe mir überlegt den Betreiber anzuzeigen - allerdings scheint da ein Rechtsstreit aussichtslos und Geldintensiv - so habe ich mich abgemeldet.

Ich rate nur: Finger weg....


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2015)

Newcommer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir überlegt den Betreiber anzuzeigen - allerdings scheint da ein Rechtsstreit aussichtslos und Geldintensiv - so habe ich mich abgemeldet.
> 
> Ich rate nur: Finger weg....



Wieso anzeigen? Lies die AGB - da stehts bestimmt drin daß ...



> Das Unternehmen weist ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass im Chat durch das Unternehmen beschäftigte Controller/Controllerrinnen eingesetzt werden und tätig sind, die unter mehreren Identitäten am Chat teilnehmen, insbesondere Dialoge mit anderen Teilnehmern führen. Diese sind nicht ausdrücklich als Controller/Controllerin gekennzeichnet oder wahrnehmbar, sondern über Scheinaccounts/-profile im Chat tätig. Es ist also möglich, dass ein externer angemeldeter Teilnehmer Dialoge mit einem für das Unternehmen tätigen Controller bzw. einer für das Unternehmen tätigen Controllerin führt, ohne dass dieser/diese sich als solcher/solche zu erkennen gibt. Der Einsatz von für das Unternehmen tätigen Controllern bzw. Controllerrinnen dient insbesondere dazu, eine Austauschmöglichkeit auch bei einem ggf. temporären Mangel an sonstigen (externen) Teilnehmern zu gewährleisten und die Einhaltung der Teilnehmerpflichten zu überwachen. In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch darauf hingewiesen, dass die den einzelnen Profilen zugeordneten Personenabbildungen nicht zwingend mit der tatsächlich hinter dem Profil stehenden natürlichen Person übereinstimmen. Insbesondere und auch gilt dies für die vom Unternehmen eingesetzten Controller/Controllerinnen, die unter verschiedenen Profilen/Identitäten (m/w) tätig sein können.



Und wenn jetzt einer die AGB nicht liest ...
... wegen welchen Delikts willst Du den Betreiber anzeigen?
Alte Story - wenn der Sch.... steht stehts Hirn auch.
Nicht daß ich das gutheißen würde ...


----------



## Thomas10 (16 Oktober 2015)

Stand das denn alles in den AGBs ??


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2015)

... meinst Du ich erfinde das?


----------

